# Dog Rescue Centres Beware!!



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have just had a rather alarming experience....

ADANA has begun sending dogs overseas for adoption. We use reputable organisations in the countries we send to and get background information before sending any dogs away.

We had what seemed a reputable enquiry from Finland for a pitbull cross we had on our website. Our background enquiries revealed however that the woman requesting the dog has been blacklisted by animal rescue organisations in Spain and Finland. 

At 'best' the dogs she supposedly takes care of are not well looked after - many have died mysterious deaths in her care - at worst there is a suspicion these dogs are used in the dogfighting industry which is apparently a big money-spinner in Finland, a major supplier of dogs for fighting clubs in the UK, especially Norhern Ireland.

/SNIP/ please contact me for details

Please pass on this information to anyone you think it may concern.

Thanks, 

Mary


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Mary,

I foster for ESMA here in Egypt and they also send animals abroad, I will copy and paste your post and send it to them

Maiden


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks Mary,
> 
> I foster for ESMA here in Egypt and they also send animals abroad, I will copy and paste your post and send it to them
> 
> Maiden


Thanks, Chris, we need to spread the word as widely as possible.

We have had negative feedback about this person/these people from all our local rescue centres who have blacklisted her/them and they are blascklisted in Finland so we need to get them stopped 100%.

I've been told today that BBC Panorama sent an undercover reporter to Finland to investigate this vile trade. The programme was shown some time ago.

The dog, Mack, that we were about to send, is really cute, so much so that our Admin/Adoptions Officer has adopted him...she now has six rescue dogs and a complaining husband...


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We have just had a rather alarming experience....
> 
> ADANA has begun sending dogs overseas for adoption. We use reputable organisations in the countries we send to and get background information before sending any dogs away.
> 
> ...


As an animal lover myself,I would be concerned about the dogs welfare as well, if any mistreatment was proved to be correct, rather than a suspicion, but I think it would be better to post my PM any details about this woman.If posted on a public forum with her name and email address, this could be considered libellous.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> As an animal lover myself,I would be concerned about the dogs welfare as well, if any mistreatment was proved to be correct, rather than a suspicion, but I think it would be better to post my PM any details about this woman.If posted on a public forum with her name and email address, this could be considered libellous.


agreed - for a whole lot of reasons (including legal) we can't allow naming & shaming

so I'm about to snip the personal details from the post

if anyone wants the info they can PM mrypg


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Xabiachica, please could you also snip the details from the quote I picked up, Thank you.
I wish the original postee well protecting animal welfare,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Xabiachica, please could you also snip the details from the quote I picked up, Thank you.
> I wish the original postee well protecting animal welfare,


done - I usually notice things like that - must have been pre-coffee.....


yes, I wish Mary well too - & in fact would totally trust any info like this that she posts - but on the chance that it _might _ cause problems for the forum, better that anyone who wants to know more asks by PM


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I have shared the info on my Facebook (not private details but just the info) so most of my colleagues here in Spain can see this also. One friend of mine deals with Finland a lot so good for her to know


----------



## maxwellmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

hi,I'm member of another forum in Spain (cavelivingforum.com) I passed on your info to El Cap Rescue Center with a few details. As yet they haven't been approached.They will also be looking into the possibility of having some of their dogs sent abroad for adoption...but I'm sure they will do their home-work,keeping your info in mind. So thanks very much from El Cap,the pups and me xx


----------



## mish25 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi I'm currently fostering a pitbull pup and she's been found a new home in finland through a rescue organisation here in Spain. I'm just really worried about who she might go to. Would someone be able to send me the blacklisted names? I don't seem to be able to PM anyone.

thanks in advance

mishy


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

mish25 said:


> Hi I'm currently fostering a pitbull pup and she's been found a new home in finland through a rescue organisation here in Spain. I'm just really worried about who she might go to. Would someone be able to send me the blacklisted names? I don't seem to be able to PM anyone.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> mishy


Hopefully mrpg9 will come on line and be able to send you the details by PM of the woman in Finland with a dodgy reputation. Mary is very caring and loves her four legged friends, and will do all she can to protect them,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mish25 said:


> Hi I'm currently fostering a pitbull pup and she's been found a new home in finland through a rescue organisation here in Spain. I'm just really worried about who she might go to. Would someone be able to send me the blacklisted names? I don't seem to be able to PM anyone.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> mishy


I've posted your message to the Board of our rescue centre and they will provide any names they have.

I'll pm you with one name that everyone steers clear of.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mish25 said:


> Hi I'm currently fostering a pitbull pup and she's been found a new home in finland through a rescue organisation here in Spain. I'm just really worried about who she might go to. Would someone be able to send me the blacklisted names? I don't seem to be able to PM anyone.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> mishy


Can't pm you until you've made more posts - three I think..


----------



## mish25 (Apr 18, 2010)

ok thanks that would be great!


----------



## mish25 (Apr 18, 2010)

it looks like it's 5 posts!


----------



## mish25 (Apr 18, 2010)

She has already gone to her new home, so fingers crossed her new owners are ok. It would be great to have the list anyway as i'm involved in animal rescue. thanks again


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mish25 said:


> She has already gone to her new home, so fingers crossed her new owners are ok. It would be great to have the list anyway as i'm involved in animal rescue. thanks again



You're welcome

Info sent. If I get more I'll pass it on.


----------

